# Dualit to Oscar



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

First post  I am sure I will need help in the future.

Just upgraded from my Dualit to Oscar....oh and a new grinder.

Learning and having fun!

Ordered from http://www.elektros.it late on Sunday, it arrived first thing on Friday - great packaging / communications / advice.

Oscar was modded by Elektos - OPV, Anti-vacuum valve and Sirai.

Free gift - Group gasket / Steam tip 4x1mm

View attachment 2891







Could not have been happier - oh and a great price 

I just need to learn how to control that steam!!!

Steve


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcom steve, the oscar is just such a good little hx it is unreal, probably my favourite hx that i have owned, so kitchen freindly and such a good little performer, pound for pound i dont think there is a better hx around


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I was so close to buying an oscar this year


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

With all those mods, I think it is as good as my Musica... Enjoy the machine. Gianni of Elektos is such a great guy.

Arnold

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks all - my first 5 shots and not a drip of coffee came out...a bit too quick by shot 11 but it still tasted great.

Any suggestions for digital scales....I'd like some that could weigh the portafilter empty and full.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Honestly it's so easy to pop the basket out, use some jewellers scales and tamp the basket back in. That way you accurately measure to the tenth of a gram


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

geordie-barista said:


> Honestly it's so easy to pop the basket out, use some jewellers scales and tamp the basket back in. That way you accurately measure to the tenth of a gram


Also, some folk remove the PF spring altogether which makes it easier.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks fantastic.

I'm considering upgrading my set-up at the moment and what you have looks divine!

What grinder were you using before?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

spune you wont go far wrong with an oscar and the price from italy is around silvia price!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I can vouch for the Oscar too, there's a picture of my setup on here too.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

One of my wifes family in Italy had an Oscar, at the time i had a Bugatti Diva, i could not believe what a machine it was under that plastic case, what a steamer. when i went last time to visit he had a cherub which he thought was made in Italy.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

As far as upgrades go, from the humble Classic to the Oscar, what can I expect? I know it might seem weird to ask, i just want to know how it'll perform in practical terms, if that makes sense! I've not hand much hands on experience with different machines you see. First machine was was an old, OLD pre-owned Gaggia Espresso which I had for about 18 months, then I bought this pre-owned Classic which I've had for about 3 years now. Upgraded from a blade grinder to a pre-owned MC2 when I bought the Classic.

What does a really good HX/domestic machine provide, if that makes sense? Sorry for the waffle!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I worked with a SanRemo Verona TCS, a Spaziale s5 a Nuova Simonelli appia in a professional environment. The shots are as good as all of those.

Of course with the verona and s5 you can adjust the temperature, but flush the group long enough and you can with the appia. of course this is Semi Automatic but as long as you can count to 20-30 you're sweet.

Also with your previous machine experience this will be a great step up for you. Get plenty advice but you will not get a better HX at this price point, as a matter of fact to even come close you need to double your money and then you're entering dual boiler territory.

any questions don't hesitate to ask. I like it but am well aware it is only my opinion.

best advice though spend a comparable amount on your grinder too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

totally, dont skimp on the grinder


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks very much. I think it's just of finding the guts to spend the money on it, you know? Aside from computers and a car, it's the most money I'd have ever spent on a single purchase!


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

I was worried about buying from outside the UK, so I sent a few emails and they were really helpful and very quick to respond. Before this I had my dualit and a krups grinder....but with machine upgrade I thought I should upgrade my grinder as well.

So far so good. Not done a great shot yet, still only day 1, but they still taste better than all my previous efforts.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

glevum said:


> One of my wifes family in Italy had an Oscar, at the time i had a Bugatti Diva, i could not believe what a machine it was under that plastic case, what a steamer. when i went last time to visit he had a cherub which he thought was made in Italy.


Did he comment on how Cherub compared with Oscar?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think if you are not worried about a water wand the oscar is the best entry level hx out there, £100 less than a cherub and sgots as good if not better, yes its not shinet and has an abs shell but having compared the heavenly and the oscar side by side I would take an Oscar every day.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Can I ask advice regarding the mods - what do the anti-vacuum and Sirai mods do?

I'm assuming it's worth going for the OPV mod too - is it not easy to mod yourself like the Classic?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow! That is a nice setup, was looking into my next coffee machine, and the Oscar defiantly looks like the one to go for, but only had my duailt a couple of months so guess I'm stuck with it for now, funny brought a home coffee machine to try stop spending so much in cafes, but looks like that decision is going to bite me in the backside:act-up:

how long to you have your dualit for?

Any tricks to help me get the best out of it?


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Spune,

Please believe me, I am not an expert...learning by google and coffeeforums.co.uk

OPV video from Elektros -






Anti-Vacuum - This means you do not have to have the steam want open when the machine is starting up - something about false pressure reading if you have the steam wand closed on start up without it. Good if you want to put your machine on a timer and are not there to twaddle the steam wand - also I hate vacuuming so anything that is anti - vacuum is worth having in my book ;-)

Sirai - This was an odd one - it appears that US made Oscars have Sirai fitted as standard - I think the 110V the americans use caused the standard pressurestat to break - I suspect that is why the US machines cost $1000. I put this in just in case - here is a good URL : http://www.espresso-restorations.com/p-stats.html

Hope this helps - if you buy this from Elektro - say Hi to Gianni from me.

All best

Steve


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

I had my Dualit for 18 months and have really enjoyed it. It broke once and they sent me the replacement part really quickly.

Good stuff :

- Small

- Quick to warm up

- Shiny

- Not messy with pods

My problems with it were :

- the time it took to foam / froth milk

- I could only get froth and not microfoam - could be user error

- pod tended to taste better than my own bean efforts - I think this was a combination of user / grinder / machine. The pressurised filters did not seem to make coffee taste good - so I was buying lovely fresh beans - thanks HasBean - but my family were requesting Waitrose Pods

My suggestions :

- Take the black auto-frother device off the steam wand and hold the tip just below the surface - it is much more fun trying to get the milk stretched then swirling

- If you use pods then get then from Waitrose - they are strong and quite cheap - half the price of illy and my family preferred them

- Waitrose espresso coffee pods 125g £3.69

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

spune said:


> Can I ask advice regarding the mods - what do the anti-vacuum and Sirai mods do?
> 
> I'm assuming it's worth going for the OPV mod too - is it not easy to mod yourself like the Classic?


I did respond to this - but the mods are looking at my post - was it because I used links ?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

yeah struggling with microfoam myself, do try without the plastic thing but need ear defenders ,dam it makes some noise, as for pods don't really use them, but might be handy if feeling supper lazy, so will pick some from waitrose,

on the hunt for some decent Beans myself, maybe i'll give hasbean a look, currently using some from coffee heaven, in Poland which are pretty nice,

was asking because wondering if you ever tried un pressurising you basket, but by the sound of things you didn't

anyway thanks and enjoy your new machine


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

StevenHarrop said:


> I did respond to this - but the mods are looking at my post - was it because I used links ?


How strange... Maybe it'll come up once it's been approved? Guessing it's because of the links.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> I think if you are not worried about a water wand the oscar is the best entry level hx out there, £100 less than a cherub and sgots as good if not better, yes its not shinet and has an abs shell but having compared the heavenly and the oscar side by side I would take an Oscar every day.


Lack of hot water wand isn't a problem, is it - most households have a kettle these days and boiler water probably won't taste as good as freshly boiled so that wouldn't worry me. Oscar's also got the insulated boiler which is worth having these days. Oscar's like a Q-car - has the outward appearance of a bottom-end domestic steam toy but the performance of a proper HX - the espresso equivalent of a Lotus Sunbeam!


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

Anyway here is my post again.

OPV - Elektros set this up for 9-10 bar rather than 15 - there is a video on youtube that I will not post this time

Anti-vacuum - removes the need for you to have the steam wand open when you start the machine - good if you want to put your machine on a timer.

Sirai - there were issues with americans and the original pressurestat - 110V issue - so the USA get this by default. Europe does not.

If my original post ever comes through, I posted some links

Cheers

Steve


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Second day 

Here is a shot, would welcome feedback -

- Weight of beans - Not sure no scales

- Beans - from supermarket - Lavazza Espresso - will get some fresh beans soon

- Grind fineness - quite fine - used cocktail stick to remove clumps

- Tamp pressure - just guessing what 30lb is but trying to keep it consistent

- Amount of coffee - not sure - do not have shot glasses - 8oz cup

The shot in action:






I am not sure I can really taste the difference between sour / bitter but it tasted good to me.

Having fun !

Steve


----------

